# Why I Carry



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

BREAKFAST BEATDOWN&#8230; Hungry Women TEAR UP McDONALD'S After They Were Late for Breakfast Menu (Video)
Posted by Jim Hoft on Wednesday, November 12, 2014, 12:27 PM

Late for the McGriddles-
Two Philly women were upset when they missed the breakfast cutoff at a local McDonalds.
broom beatdown

The women tore up the place and beat a patron with a broomstick.
(Warning on Language and Violence)

Mad World News reported:

Having crawled out of bed just a bit too late, two women were recently caught on tape throwing a super-sized adult hissy-fit because they'd been told that they missed the McDonald's breakfast time. When a man stepped in to tell the woman to relax, they went berserk.

As reported by My Fox Philadelphia, the incident took place in a Philadelphia McDonald's, where an onlooker decided to whip out his camera and record the incident from its beginning. After loudly mouthing off to employees on account of the terrible misfortune, one man decided to speak up, telling the women to take a chill pill as the employees were only doing their jobs - after all, those were the rules.

Unfortunately for the man, this opened the door for the women to commence a full on attack as they took their frustration out on him personally. Needless to say, the women completely destroyed the McDonald's during their assault, even throwing chairs at the man.

Maybe Obama will call a McMuffin Summit and straighten this all out.

BREAKFAST BEATDOWN? Hungry Women TEAR UP McDONALD?S After They Were Late for Breakfast Menu (Video) | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I carry because gang-bangers are showing up everywhere now. IMO, they are the biggest threat.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

It all started with me being mugged/robbed at knifepoint by 3 thugs in a parking lot at LaGuardia Airport years ago. A few more this and that's thru the years
and I made that decision to CCW a long time ago. I hope I never have to use it but it gives me a level of comfort being able to carry.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I've never had an incident, never been robbed, attacked or threatened in any serious way. I carry because I consider 'hoping it never happens to me' a very poor self-defense strategy.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I've never been short of reason to carry. My dad bought me a tiny two shot pea shooter as a teen and I've carried since then. I did have a few incidents when I was younger that drove that point home. Luckily, working in politics gave me the legal ability to CC while traveling for many years and I believe it saved my life more than once.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

i carry a gun because fat cops are too heavey to lug around..lol.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I carry because, when I was a teenager, and not able to legally carry, I came across a Mexican man slapping and choking his white girlfriend right in front of a WinnDixie. When I confronted him, he was obviously drunk or high. He tried to hit me, and I knocked him out. The cops were called, and he was arrested.

I started to think about what I would have done if he had a knife, or gun.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I carry because I can, 2nd Amendment. Not because of some event or lawmaker said it's OK.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't carry because...well, I am me


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

"Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it" pretty much sums up any reasoning of why I carry.

+1 for the fat cops being too hard to carry and because it's my right comments, as well.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

That ass doesn't need any more mcgriddles.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I was driving through a store parking lot and noticed a rather large young man just standing on the side walk. I parked to go inside and notice he look around and then starting walking towards me - I took my time and noticed he slowed down and sort of started taking his time...heading towards me but it appeared to me as if he was timing it to catch me.... 

I sat in the truck and he walked slowly back to the side walk and stood there sort of looking in my direction.... After looking around to see if he had friends.... I quickly got out and turned with my shirt lifted, my hand on the pistol and looked at him.... He stepped off the curb towards me then turned and walked back up the hill away from me...

Might have been a coincidence...might not...All I know is I did not get mugged


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I started because I spent a lot of time on the road. Then it became cool to met my daughters boy friend at the door wearing a shoulder holster. Now its a habit.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I carry a pistol for the same reason I hold doors open for ladies and spit on sidewalks - because that is what I do.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Ever heard the old gun forum adage "When seconds count, the police are just minutes away"?


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I carry because I don't want to be a victim like the folks in the Luby' s restaurant. Example: I throw a 45 in the car when we go to church. As we live in a very isolated area, I told my wife that I worry about coming home to see people loading a truck with our stuff --- and I want to arrive home with some fire power at hand.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

The tidal wave of illegal aliens. Not all are here for jobs. Two of them just murdered a guy in my county. Drug related they said...duh!


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I carry because they won't let me pull a Howitzer behind my truck..


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I carry EVERY moment I'm not in uniform because I completely agree with Rob...you rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.

But I am not legally allowed to carry (concealed or open) while in uniform. I hate that about my life right now.


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> But I am not legally allowed to carry (concealed or open) while in uniform. I hate that about my life right now.


This is so messed up. I never knew active military couldn't carry in uniform until recently. That makes zero sense to me. The people most qualified to carry (besides cops) can't carry???


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

tks said:


> I've never been short of reason to carry. My dad bought me a tiny two shot pea shooter as a teen and I've carried since then. I did have a few incidents when I was younger that drove that point home. Luckily, working in politics gave me the legal ability to CC while traveling for many years and I believe it saved my life more than once.


What is a tiny pea shooter? I have a glock that is way too big for me to conceal but I could do a little gun. I have been in a few circumstances where I wish I had a gun. Just last week a crack head approched my car outside a Walgreens.

And also that time I ended up on the wrong part of Memorial Drive in downtown Atlanta...My gps was taking me the shortest distance, but that was totally my fault. When I got off the highway I should have just turned around.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

NoobMom said:


> What is a tiny pea shooter? I have a glock that is way too big for me to conceal but I could do a little gun. I have been in a few circumstances where I wish I had a gun. Just last week a crack head approched my car outside a Walgreens.
> 
> And also that time I ended up on the wrong part of Memorial Drive in downtown Atlanta...My gps was taking me the shortest distance, but that was totally my fault. When I got off the highway I should have just turned around.


It was a two shot Derringer .22. I now carry a small semi-auto .22. It's small enough no one knows I'm carrying it. A lot of people don't like the .22 but it's my goto.


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

tks said:


> It was a two shot Derringer .22. I now carry a small semi-auto .22


yeah I think a 22 is all I could carry without anyone knowing. I will prob get a small semi auto 22. which one do you have?

And I don't care what people say about 22s. It's 1,000,000 times better than nothing...


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

NoobMom said:


> yeah I think a 22 is all I could carry without anyone knowing. I will prob get a small semi auto 22. which one do you have?
> 
> And I don't care what people say about 22s. It's 1,000,000 times better than nothing...


It's a Jennings. It's an oldy, but I like it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I like carrying 22 pistols as well. 5 pistols down each leg, 5 down each arm, and 2 more in my back pocket. Sure, I make a little noise when I swagger into a room. But that is just the price you pay to be armed.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

I would imagine most "preppers" carry, its the mentality of the "prepper".

Prepare for the worst.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

NoobMom said:


> yeah I think a 22 is all I could carry without anyone knowing. I will prob get a small semi auto 22. which one do you have?
> 
> And I don't care what people say about 22s. It's 1,000,000 times better than nothing...


Here's another option for pea shooters. It's a 380.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I first got a CC license simply because I could. After being taken to the Supreme Court, the State of Illinois was forced to start issuing them, although it is fairly expensive. I had the permit, but seldom carried. Then I thought about it, and decided that that wasn't exactly a smart thing to do. There are to many thugs attacking others to rob them, muslims attacking people simply to kill them, Blacks attacking people because they are White, and then let's not forget the "knockout" game that some thugs are playing on people. The chances of any of these things happening personally to me are extremely slim, but so are the chances of my house catching on fire but I still have home insurance that covers fires.

I also think that the more honest citizens who legally carry firearms, the less likely it will be for the government to try to screw with people's 2nd amendment rights. 

Just one interesting fact, as I mentioned earlier, getting a Concealed Carry permit in Illinois is fairly expensive. I think that the average cost is close to $600. In Cook County (Chicago area) the neighborhood that has the HIGHEST crime rate also has the LOWEST number of Concealed Carry Permits per capita, while the neighborhood that has the LOWEST crime rate also has the HIGHEST number of Concealed Carry Permits per capita. One neighborhood is the poorest in the area and the other is the wealthiest. Want to guess which is which?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I was driving through a store parking lot and noticed a rather large young man just standing on the side walk. I parked to go inside and notice he look around and then starting walking towards me - I took my time and noticed he slowed down and sort of started taking his time...heading towards me but it appeared to me as if he was timing it to catch me....
> 
> I sat in the truck and he walked slowly back to the side walk and stood there sort of looking in my direction.... After looking around to see if he had friends.... I quickly got out and turned with my shirt lifted, my hand on the pistol and looked at him.... He stepped off the curb towards me then turned and walked back up the hill away from me...
> 
> Might have been a coincidence...might not...All I know is I did not get mugged


LOL I like how you automatically think you will be mugged. 
How many times a week do you show your gun to someone? <love>


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> LOL I like how you automatically think you will be mugged.
> How many times a week do you show your gun to someone? <love>


WHy do I have this cartoon bubble in my head of Maine-Marine walking up to random women on the street and saying: "Hey baby! Wanna see my gun?" :lol:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Inor said:


> WHy do I have this cartoon bubble in my head of NotSoYoung walking up to random women on the street and saying: "Hey baby! Wanna see my gun?" :lol:


I think you need to re-read who posted what. I have never shown anyone my "gun" when Carrying Concealed. In Illinois it is called "brandishing", and you can get arrested and lose your permit for it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> WHy do I have this cartoon bubble in my head of NotSoYoung walking up to random women on the street and saying: "Hey baby! Wanna see my gun?" :lol:


Are you being naughty?! It's too early for that! hehe Or it just me? 
I've had a few guns flashed at me from time to time. I think it's best to keep them concealed till you are ready to use them.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Because I can't run as fast as I used to.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I think you need to re-read who posted what. I have never shown anyone my "gun" when Carrying Concealed. In Illinois it is called "brandishing", and you can get arrested and lose your permit for it.


Sorry, it was a play on words. It is too early on a Friday morning to be very funny.

Edit: My apologies again. It was Maine-Marine she quoted. Like I say, too early after a VERY long week.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> Sorry, it was a play on words. It is too early on a Friday morning to be very funny.
> 
> Edit: My apologies again. It was Maine-Marine she quoted. Like I say, too early after a VERY long week.


Long week?! Sorry to hear! We'll party it up tonight and it will all be forgotten!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Of course, the best fight is the one your not in. However, in the real world that's not always possible. I learned very early if forced to fight do not hesitate, show no mercy, ( They won't )End it quickly. I have always carried. I am always aware of my surroundings, and who is around me.. Bad guys tend to pick easy targets. Don't be one.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Saw this outside a gun store i stopped by a few weekends ago.... it pretty much sums up why...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This is the heat I'm packing!! I'm using a AK12 at the moment. I only carry at home playing CoD.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've only had the occasion to even think about going to my carry weapon 1 time. Back in my "get up early and run a few miles in the morning" days, I was out of town on business travel. I thought my hotel was in a relatively good part of town but I strapped on my belly band holster and locked in my .380. I went out for a nice little run. Shortly after leaving the parking lot on the other side of a 4 lane highway were some urban youth types. They made a show of looking at me as I ran by. About 20 minutes later I was returning to the hotel and these little thugs were on the opposite side of the street, obviously waiting on me to return. I stopped about 30 yards from them and knelt as if to tie my shoe, exposing my holster on the way down. My eyes never left their eyes and even though there were 3 of them, they got the message and crossed the street. 

I'd like to say I had some swagger as I ran by but truth be told my innards were rustling like a couple of squirrels in a bag...just like they did during my mediocre athletic career before a game. After I got back to the hotel, I realized that I would have shot them if they had made an assault. I thought about it for a long while and shortly after, I started saying a prayer EVERYTIME I strap on a weapon;

"Dear Lord, I hope I have no reason to use this weapon today, but if I do, let my aim be true." It is a big responsibility.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Nothing in the OP's article justifies shooting someone.
It *could* have escalated to that point, but it didn't.

I carry, therefore I am.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I have carried for 20+ years now.in two different states,worked in a bad place for a time,glad I had mine and my asst.manager had his.I am always armed or near my edc.who knows?.might have kept my wife and me alive.when we go out,we normally have our don't even try faces on anyway.never been bothered yet.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

NoobMom said:


> This is so messed up. I never knew active military couldn't carry in uniform until recently. That makes zero sense to me. The people most qualified to carry (besides cops) can't carry???


You and me both. I was a military cop for 15 years too...makes zero sense. I can get a FEDERAL CCP now though. I'm going to do that ASAPly...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I carry for the same reason I use my seat belt. Guns, seat belts and parachutes - if you need one you need it NOW.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> I think you need to re-read who posted what. I have never shown anyone my "gun" when Carrying Concealed. In Illinois it is called "brandishing", and you can get arrested and lose your permit for it.


I feel so bad for the people that live in place like you do. If my shirt rides up when exiting my vehicle or something it's called open carry till I put my shirt back over it goes back to conceal carry. I usually try to keep it covered but it happens.

I used to get upset when being made fun of for being a large male. Now I am laughing it up cause I am standing right beside someone that doesn't have a clue that I have a full size .45 and 2 spare mags on my belt.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like our new governor elect of Texas is promising to sign open carry legislation if it appears on his desk. As it stands now a person best keep it hid. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=gre...l&channel=sb&q=greg+abbott+open+carry&spell=1


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Didn't Michael Douglas star in a movie years back and the same thing happened, wants breakfast, but is late by 2 minutes?!? This is what Hollywood does to folks. Wish I could recall the name of the movie. He was a dod worker who got laid off and going thru divorce. Played next to Robert Deniro who was the cop. Good movie.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I did a search. "Falling Down". 1993. Don't know why, but crap like the answers to these stupids question grate on my mind till I find out.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Here's another option for pea shooters. It's a 380.


I bought one for each of my daughters when they moved out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Beats a handful of rocks any old day..lol. Smart thinking.


----------

